# Lower Blue



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

They're bumping flows up to 550.  Fun level for kayaks.


----------



## Palirider13 (May 27, 2006)

soggy_tortillas said:


> They're bumping flows up to 550.  Fun level for kayaks.


For how long? I was thinking of taking a friend on Lower Blue in a Mini Max next weekend if it's still running, but I've only kayaked it in the past and never below 600cfs. Does anybody know if 550 is enough water for a Mini Max?

Cheers!


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

500 is no problem in 13' raft 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Palirider13 (May 27, 2006)

jimr said:


> 500 is no problem in 13' raft
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Thanks!


----------



## joejacksonframing (May 20, 2011)

Summit County Paddler FB page says there is a new strainer before wall rapid. East passage river right, just be set up for it.


----------



## joejacksonframing (May 20, 2011)

That's supposed to say easy passage river right


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Flows are going up to 800!!! Weee  
Any update on that strainer before Wall?


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

Bump... Any update on strainer before wall rapid?

Potentially floating it Sunday if my buddy can shake free.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

I called the rafting company out of Kremmling yesterday, knowing that they don't guide it but hoping someone would have run it. Indeed the fellow I talked to had run it the day before and said it was good, pretty big, but just stay to the right. I think he said it was in the normal line (center right) so just stay right, might scrape a little but you should be good as long as you're set up for it.

I did also just get a note that they're cutting back to 750 cfs again.


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks, Sam! Gotta love the buzz. What a great community...

Sent from my Z970 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

